# large hip bones



## jak90 (Jul 27, 2010)

so im curently bulking, but i have large hip bones which makes it look as if i have little to no obliques. is it possible whilst im bulking to actualy gain MASS on my obliques? what excersizes would i need to do in order to have good size obliques for when i cut sometime next year, cheers


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Squat.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

TWISTS, STOOD SIDE CRUNCHES WITH A CABLE, BIG COMPOUND MOVEMENTS


----------

